
The Mother Eats Her Young: iPad vs. MacBook - jmartellaro
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/the_mother_eats_her_young_ipad_vs._macbook/
======
benologist
MacObserver's spam accounts:

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=digiwizard>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=Semteksam>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=jmartellaro>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=davethenerd>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=tanousjm>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=mfiman>

------
rudiger
Strange that this article doesn't really mention the MacBook Air 11" and 13",
which seem to be the direction the MacBooks are going.

